# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Last Monday before Seastar Karaoke

## captaind

It was seven days but it all came down to this one day.

I posted over in Negril forum that it was one of my best days ever.

Maybe you've seen the Karaoke video of Monday night. Here's that day at the yard

Cap

----------


## suzengrace

yeah... springwater...I wish we had a spring on our property-we collect rainwater for now or go to the pipe..

I thought i was only  one to get our car stuck in our muddy "driveway" ..I was fortunate to have 5 strong, young local men there to help pick up the car for me. and get out of the mud.My version of Triple AAA  towing...lol

Your place coming along for sure...looking good

----------


## yetta

So loving your onsite reports! Thanks for taking time to post them. Also, glad you reminded us on the Negril Board. Looks like everyting is really coming along nicely. Good looking pup too!!!  Love sent to everyone!

----------

